# Boyd's Chemi-Clean



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Does anybody have experience with Boyd's Chemi-Clean for killing Cyano bacteria? The Marine/Reef people swear by this product and claim it kills Cyano very effectively with zero impact on sensitive reef creatures. I looked on some of the forums to see if anybody had used it on freshwater and sure enough I found somebody who had used it with miraculous results.

Does anybody have experience with this stuff? They do not list ingredients on the package (trade secret), but claim a partial water changes is required after treatment. I am beginning to be frustrated with Cyano traces in my tank and really want to get it out without tearing down and sterilizing the tank.

Thanks all!


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

The Chemi-clean is an oxidizing antibacterial, similar in action to Mardel's MarOxy. We used to use it in the saltwater section at work to take care of a ugly case of red/black slime algae. Worked great the first 2-3 times, then we must have started to culture a resistant strain. Never tried in freshwater and I believe it is instructed to be used only on saltwater. I don't have the package here to look at though. Like most aquarium 'drugs' its gonna nuke plants too.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi imatrout
I am quite sure if you do few water tests we will be able to tell what the cause of the algae is. Already we can expect low CO2, low NO3 and high organic impurities. If the conditions are favorable for the algae then no killer will help. It will come back. You need to change the water conditions and the algae will die off. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Edward:

I appreciate the offer, but my tank conditions are fine. I got the Cyano bloom when I left my CO2 off for a couple of days by accident. Once it's bloomed, The only way to get it out is by pruning and manually removing the most you can followed by a 3 day blackout. That's the conventioal wisdom as to how to remove it. You are right, the best thing to do is not get a bloom in the first place and good ferts, CO2 and plant growth will keep it away.

By the way my parameters are:

N = 20 ppm
P = 1.8
K = 12
CO2 = 30 ppm
Ph = 7.1
KH = 16

Also, the Boyd's Chemi-Clean worked at removing the BGA. Withing 48 hrs it was virtually undetectable anywhere in the tank with no harm to fish or plants.

A balanced fert program, goo CO2 and healthy plants will keep BGA away, but if you get it by accident, try this product. It works and is simpler than a blackout.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

How much did it cost?

Mild BGA issues are fairly easy to knock out without a blackout.
Especially if the conditions are good.
Simply do a good cleaning and pruning and stay on top of things for a couple of weeks often does the trick.

Neglect is something everyone does at some point and whipping a tank back into shape thereafter is something I've done many times. 

Blackouts, EM, this etc,a re need only in intense cases.

But at least we know why the BGA and various algae shows up, no algicide will ever teach you that. Killing algae/BGA is not really the issue, there are many methods to kill algae and control it. And they are effective besides yet another algicidal product.

I think we have more than enough ways to kill algae, and too few worrying about growing the plants and seeing why we have the algae in the first place.

New folks see this and think that is the way to solve all their issues, well it's not and never will be.

I know you agree with me here and all, but if you are interested, I can give you a list of a dozen different things that will kill BGA..........



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

imatrout said:


> Also, the Boyd's Chemi-Clean worked at removing the BGA. Within 48 hrs it was virtually undetectable anywhere in the tank with no harm to fish or plants.


Hi imatrout
This is good to know, Thank you for letting us know. How are the plants doing now?

Thank you
Edward


----------

